# Blonde Highlights?



## francescaD (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently 

​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ I really dont like how my hair dresser did my highlights, I wanted bigger highlights and the reason why I bought the creme developer was because I'm thinking about adding more highlights but I am having second thoughts.

	I wanted my highlights to look more like this:​ 

​ ​ 
	Her highlights are visibly a lot bigger.

	To top it all off, my mom is really frustrated. She hates the fact that I threw two hundred dollars for a poor quality hair do.​ ​ ​ I need your guys' opinion, should I add more highlights ?I'm thinking about going back to the salon and ask my hair dresser to add more highlights and if you're a hair dresser, what advice would you give me? I would just do it myself. any thoughts?​ ​ I would really appreciate it.​ 
	I​


----------



## sinergy (Mar 13, 2011)

did you take that picture to your hair dresser when you asked for your hilights, or have something similar to show her? also the girl in the picture almost looks like its been lightened a few times, and that could be why it looked chunkier, still photos are the best way to show/explain to your hairdresser what your expecting, one persons idea of chunky might not be the same as someone elses..so photos or past pics of what you have had before, those help a lot.  and she/he in turn should during your consultation let you know realistically if what your wanting is achievable in one service.

  	you can definetely call your hair dresser and explain to her that it didnt come out the way you wanted. thats a lot of money to spend on something your not happy with. how long has it been? I personally dont mind redoing them or adding more if its within a reasonable time frame for my own clients but thats me, her re-do system might be different just call and talk to her about it. id try this first before you try and do it yourself.


----------

